# [PRACA] Administrator - Linux

## Bonk_pb

Witam, 

dawno nie pisalem nic (moze dlatego, ze gentoo nie sprawia problemow). Pozwole sobie zamiescic male ogloszenie.

Jestesmy firma ktora miedzyinnymi zajmuje sie wdrozeniami systemu MMS (www.insite.pl). Jest to system do obslugi sieci lan/man poczynajac od spraw ksiegowych, az po sprawy techniczne.

Poszukujemy administratora, glownie jego/jej praca polegalaby na rozwoju i utrzymywaniu wyzej wymiennionego projektu. System od strony serwerowej jest oparty o gentoo, stad moj post tutaj.

Jestesmy zainteresowani zatrudnieniem zarowno osoby ktora wiedze spelniajaca ponizsze skromne wymagania ma w malym palcu jak i osoby posiadajcej mniejsza wiedze. 

Praca w Łodzi.

Oferujemy:

 - prace w zgranym zespole mlodych ludzi

 - atrakcyjne, stale wynagrodzenie na umowe o prace

 - mozliwosc/koniecznosc samorozwoju zawodowego

 - mozliwosc wplywu na rozwoj projektu

Od kandydatow oczekujemy:

 - checi pracy z klientem

 - znajomosci dowolnej dystrybucj linuksa conajmniej na poziomie rozumienia jak to dziala (preferowane gentoo)

 - bezproblemowe radzenie sobie z instalacja, migracja na inna maszyne linuksa nie tylko za pomoca instalatora

 - praktycznej znajomosci konfiguracji popularnych usług (np. bind,proftpd, apache)

 - znaomosci pgsql/mysql na poziomie instalacji/konfiguracji daemona, prostych czynnosci administracyjnych

 - umiejetnosc pisania/modyfikowania skryptów systemowych (conajmniej w shellu)

 - co najmniej biernej znajomosci jezyka angielskiego umozliwiajacej czytanie i rozumienie dokumentacji technicznej

Obowiazki:

 - wdrozanie u klientow systemu do obsługi sieci

 - rozwijanie skryptow oraz konfiguracji usług wchodzacych w sklad systemu

 - tworzenie i rozwijanie skryptow automatyzujacych aktualizacje i wdrozenie systemu u klienta

 - konsultacja wdrozenia z klientem oraz rozwiazywanie pierwszych problemow po wdrozeniu

CV w formie elektronicznej prosimy wysylac na adres: praca[malpka]4web.pl

----------

## wodzik

nie wiem czemu, ale wydaje mi sie, ze mamy tu duzo wiecej takich ofert, niz np. na takim forum ubuntu   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Bonk_pb

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> nie wiem czemu, ale wydaje mi sie, ze mamy tu duzo wiecej takich ofert, niz np. na takim forum ubuntu  

 

Mysle, ze akurat w tym przypadku odpowiedz jest prosta pracujemy na gentoo, wiec szukamy ludzi ktorzy go uzywaja.

Drugi aspekt z grzecznosci w stosunku do ubuntu pozwole sobie pominac  :Smile: 

----------

## mentorsct

A gdzie ta praca? Jakie miasto? Jakie jest preferowane wynagrodzenie? Jesli mozna oczywiscie zadaci takie pytania to poprosze o odp. Dziekuje. Pzdr.

----------

## Poe

@mentorsc

 *Bonk_pb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Praca w Łodzi. 
> 
> 

 

----------

## Bonk_pb

Zacytuje sam siebie:

 *Bonk_pb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Praca w Łodzi.
> 
> 

 

Co do wynagrodzenia, to nie do konca zalezy to ode_mnie, jestem tylko pracownikiem.

Na_pewno bedzie stosowne do posiadanej wiedzy. Moge smialo powiedziec, ze ja na swoje nie narzekam, wiec kolejny administrator tez nie powinnien. 

Niestety nie jestem w stanie podac tu konkretu.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## kacper

 *Bonk_pb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moge smialo powiedziec, ze ja na swoje nie narzekam, wiec kolejny administrator tez nie powinnien. 
> 
> 

 

Nie narzekają niektórzy jak zarabiają 900zl, podaj jakieś widełki chociaż  :Smile: 

----------

## Bonk_pb

 *kacper wrote:*   

>  *Bonk_pb wrote:*   
> 
> Moge smialo powiedziec, ze ja na swoje nie narzekam, wiec kolejny administrator tez nie powinnien. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Na_pewno nie naleze do osob ktore by nie narzekaly przy takiej stawce. 

Dla osoby ktora wie co robi moge powiedziec spokojnie, ze moj szef na_pewno zaproponuje znacznie wiecej niz te 900zl z przykladu.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Raku

 *Bonk_pb wrote:*   

> Dla osoby ktora wie co robi moge powiedziec spokojnie, ze moj szef napewno zaproponuje znacznie wiecej niz te 900zl z przykladu.

 

czyli:

1500?

3000?

5000?

Mozesz chociaż w przyblizony sposób zdefiniować "znacznie więcej"?

----------

## 13Homer

Czy u Was też ich strona wygląda tak fatalnie?

A co do widełek, to nie sądzę, żeby pensja przekroczyła 2.000 zł, wystarczy spojrzeć na wymagania, wszystko na poziomie podstawowym.

----------

## Raku

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Czy u Was też ich strona wygląda tak fatalnie?

 

Nie, u mnie wyświetla się poprawnie - FF 3.0b4

----------

## regdos

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Czy u Was też ich strona wygląda tak fatalnie?
> 
> 

 

Masz zwiększony rozmiar tekstu. 

Jak zmienisz widok/rozmiar tekstu na normalny to będzie OK.

----------

## 13Homer

Rzeczywiście, miałem minimalne wielkości czcionki dla CE, Western i User defined. Już jest OK. Sam bym chyba na to nie wpadł, bo dokładnie ten sam kod HTML (z dokładnością do danych pobieranych z bazy, kodowanie UTF8) u mnie na lokalnym apachu wyglądał dobrze, zaś po wgraniu na "produkcję" czcionka była większa.

Dziękuję za pomoc i przepraszam za OT.

----------

## Bonk_pb

Wymagania sa na poziomie podstawowym, ale wyzej napisalem, ze szukamy osoby ktora moze zarowno posiadac podstawowa wiedze jak i zainteresowani jestesmy zatrudnieniem osoby ktora ma duzo wieksza wiedze i bedzie w 100% samodzielna. Zapewne chcielibysmy wtedy zatrudnic taka osobe z troche innym zakresem obowiazkow, ale to oczywiscie juz ustalane z kandydatem.

Wiadomo, ze od tego jak wiedze posiada kandydat zalezy wynagrodzenie. 

Nie_chce podac tutaj konkretnej sumy, raz, ze to nie zalezy ode_mnie ile bedzie zarabial adm, a dwa, ze nie chcialbym, zeby potem z tego wyszly jakies nieporozumienia, bo na forum napisalem tak i tak  :Wink:  Rozumiem, ze pewnie jestescie po_prostu ciekawi na jakim poziomie sa place w Lodzi, ale niestety to nie takie proste.

Odnoszac sie do poprzedniego postu 5k netto  zdecydowanie nie jest miarodajne do wymagan ktore sa tu przedstawione  :Wink: 

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Yatmai

A ja z ciekawości spytam na ile jest to "rozwój projektu" a na ile "praca z klientem" ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Bonk_pb

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> A ja z ciekawości spytam na ile jest to "rozwój projektu" a na ile "praca z klientem" ? 

 

Praca z klientem jest gdy trzeba zajac sie nowym wdrozeniem. Natomiast w rozwoju tego co juz istnieje mozna pomoc developerom, gdy akurat nie ma wdrozenia na "tapecie" :Wink: 

Odpowiadajac dokladniej to pewnie 6/4 czasu   na  prace z klientem idzie  :Wink: 

Tak to widze.

----------

## Poe

6/4, to to jakies nadgodziny czy coś  :Wink: 

----------

## Bonk_pb

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 6/4, to to jakies nadgodziny czy coś 

 

Podzial 6 do 4 czasu pracy  :Wink: 

60% na klienta obsluge, a 40% na dlubanie w tworzeniu nowych "fjuczerow" mowiac inaczje  :Wink: 

Faktycznie niezle zakrecilem wczesniej  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yatmai

Toż to wdrożeniowiec a nie Admin  :Razz: 

----------

